
Canada’s becoming a tech hub thanks to Donald Trump immigration policies - chollida1
https://www.recode.net/2019/3/19/18264391/us-tech-jobs-canada-immigration-policies-trump
======
richjdsmith
I'm sure companies are thrilled to take advantage of our low programmer
salaries compared to our neighbors to the south. Until that divide is narrowed
though, I see no reason Canadian talent will stay in Canada.

~~~
undoware
Canadian talent will go to the US on TN-1s and Canada will still see a net
increase from overseas. Did you read the article?

